# 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1 (reiser4 capable) (updated) (again)

## Redeeman

DONT TRY TO FSCK YOUR DISKS

2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1

this release is über!

it includes reiser4, snapshot from 20040604.

nicksched v30g

nickvm

config_nr_ttys

warning:

reiser4 might have problems.

if you run production system on reiser4, dont try this.

it works on my workstation, but i didnt dare try on my server.

this applies on top of 2.6.7-rc2-mm2

get from: http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1/

or mirror: http://redeeman.cps-network.com/2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.patch.bz2

http://redeeman.cps-network.com/notes

EDIT: GET THIS EXTRA PATCH AND APPLY: (with -p1)

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1/reiser4update.patch.bz2

or: http://redeeman.cps-network.com/reiser4update.patch.bz2

btw, now it wont take long till a new livecd will be avaliable

----------

## Guest

Heya Redee, what is your take on reiser4 on this kernel vs. your 2.6.5 Redeeman6.  I only run a workstation, but if this kernel is guaranteed to be more unstable with reiser4 then I'll stay clear for now.  Btw, your Redee6 kernel is bomb like, no instability at all!

----------

## AlterEgo

[edit] ahh....it's updated already   :Cool: Last edited by AlterEgo on Sat Jun 05, 2004 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

any ebuilds available anywhere..? cos i can't reach the kaspersandberg.com site and the mirror only has the patch...

----------

## Redeeman

ebuild is now located on my workstation, kaspersandberg.com.

bushwacka:

myself i run it now, and did yesterday, and havent caused me any problems so far. though it could come. however, i wouldnt worry too much about it.

----------

## infirit

Hey Reedam, thanks for the patchset   :Very Happy: 

One small note on the ebuild (or the patch), the ebuild is missing patch   :Exclamation: 

```
REDEEMANPV_SRC="http://redeeman.cps-network.com/${KV}.bz2"
```

Should be

```
REDEEMANPV_SRC="http://redeeman.cps-network.com/${KV}.patch.bz2"
```

 Or rename the patch which is probably easier   :Wink: 

----------

## Redeeman

updated

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

on compilation, i always get this:

```

StardusT linux-2.6.7-rc2-redeeman1 # make clean bzImage modules modules_install

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

In file included from arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:45:

include/asm/thread_info.h:51: asm/asm_offsets.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/entry.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

StardusT linux-2.6.7-rc2-redeeman1 # 

```

already tried various .config's but i always get this same error... any idea?

----------

## infirit

copy includes/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h to include/asm/

It will now compile but i do not know if it breaks other stuff. 

Will report back when i reboot.

----------

## Redeeman

argh is this happening to all of you?? it seems like some files are missing... strange

----------

## infirit

the include/asm/asm_offsets.h was introduced by the 2.6.7_rc2

I found this post on the LKML

Copying will solve the build but i now have a new error.

```
  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.init.text+0x129f): In function `proc_misc_init':

: undefined reference to `proc_schedstat_operations'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

Nick's patch ?

EDIT:

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> "disable "Collect scheduler statistics" in kernel hacking.
> 
> try enabling it, if its disabled.

 Disableing it solves it.

----------

## Redeeman

could i see ur config? so that i can diff it against mine.

yes, nicksched and nickvm is in it

----------

## infirit

When i disabled "Collect scheduler statistics" it compiled.... rebooted and it's now working great.

```
bash-2.05b$ uname -a 

Linux infirit 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1 #5 Sat Jun 5 16:05:30 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Looking forward to the new livecd   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lowspirit

Proudly put Redeeman in my tag as currently running kernel flavour for a short while there.

----------

## danone

Yes the asm offset is missing anyway but  all of you could fix it copy the asm-i386/asm-offset.h to asm done..and it works perfekt

----------

## Redeeman

that is only needed for some ppl.. quite strange

----------

## moa333

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1
> 
> this applies on top of 2.6.7-rc2-mm2
> 
> 

 

I'm newbie, and my first question: i know there is a 2.6.7-rc2-mm2 release of the kernel at http://www.kernel.org/ ,  but, is this good to use with gentoo?  I mean shouldn't there be a gentoo-version of the kernel???

   I've read alot about reiser4 and even not stable i will install the root on it because when the stable release will come out i will just replace my kernel and update the reiser utils

    The first question is:  do you know if the structure of reiser4 will change untill the final release like it changed from reiserfs to reiser4?  Will the  raiser4 v1.0 be compatible with reiser4 experimental?

  thanks

----------

## Redeeman

1: reiserfs cant be compared to reiser4. they are 2 different filesystems, like xfs and ext3.

2: the ondisk layout of reiser4 will not change, so you can easily use the "final release" kernel with a partition you create now.

what ppl say is partly true, while i havent had any problems with reiser4, alot people has. so its different if ppl have problems or not.

and, theres nothing wrong with not using gentoo-sources on gentoo

----------

## xkalibur

my emerge is failing.  

here is what i did:

i created a Redeeman-sources directory in sys-kernel and put the ebuild in there.

when i emerge, i get this error when unpacking linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2:

```

FATAL: unable to locate:

/usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.bz2

for read-only. The file either has incorrect permissions

or does not exist.

!!! ERROR: overlay/Redeeman-sources-2.6.7_rc2-r1 failed.

!!! Fuction unipatch, Line 408, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to locate /usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.bz2

```

thanks guys

----------

## Redeeman

i believe that you dont have the patch inside /usr/portage/distfiles ;P

----------

## Isaiah

Linux 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1 running here  :Cool:  I had to copy that asm file over also  :Question: 

I myself extracted the patch from the "bz2" file, put in the linux-2.6.7-rc2-mm2 source directory (after make mrproper), ran the patch (patch -p4 < 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.patch) and it compiled fine  :Cool: 

Didn't have any net (forcedeth) on the first reboot (had the same problem with love-sources), but when I rebooted it worked fine (unlike love-sources)  :Question: 

Just sharing my experiences, for what they're worth  :Wink: 

----------

## Redeeman

 :Wink: 

----------

## gaelic

hi

just emerging the new reedeman-sources.

but i needed a symbolic link:

```

ln -s 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.patch.bz2 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.bz2

```

----------

## Redeeman

please read first post again, theres a update to reiser4 availiable.

good luck

----------

## sklettke

Does this patchset include lirc support? I couldn't find a breakout of the included patches.

Thanks!

Scott

----------

## Redeeman

nope, but, i heard from another guy, that the lirc patch applied on this patch

----------

## Souperman

Well.... I am officially a complete idiot.   :Sad: 

I went ahead as planned, changing /tmp, /usr/portage and /var to reiser4.  Except I didn't make a backup of any of them.  I really should know better.  It went quite well at first, I did /tmp and /var but when I got to /usr/portage it ran for a minute or two and then started spewing:

```

reiser4[cp(14152)]: traverse_tree (fs/reiser4/search.c:747)[nikita-1481]:

WARNING: Too many iterations: 128

reiser4[cp(14152)]: traverse_tree (fs/reiser4/search.c:747)[nikita-1481]:

WARNING: Too many iterations: 256

reiser4[cp(14152)]: traverse_tree (fs/reiser4/search.c:747)[nikita-1481]:

WARNING: Too many iterations: 512

reiser4[cp(14152)]: traverse_tree (fs/reiser4/search.c:747)[nikita-1481]:

WARNING: Too many iterations: 1024

...

...

```

That went on for a while until I figured it had probably got itself into an infinite loop.  Tried CTRL+C, no joy.  killall -9 cp, nope.  Eventually had to hit the reset switch.  So far no biggie, I figured I'd just change /tmp and /var back to good old reiser3 and wait for reiser4 to be declared stable.  Except /var was empty except for 'lib'.   :Sad: 

Oh well, I did what I could and emerged system.  I've been emerging things I can remember emerging before and I'm going to emerge a bunch a stuff I remember emerging based on taking a look at /usr/doc.  With a little luck I'll get away with not having to re-install.

Of all the stupid noob mistakes I could make, I forget to make a backup.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Redeeman

you were warned  :Smile:  this snapshot shouldnt be used on high load.

----------

## Redeeman

DONT try to fsck your disks.

----------

## Souperman

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> DONT try to fsck your disks.

 

Huh? Was that a general comment or ... ?

----------

## Redeeman

thats a comment that says you shouldnt fsck your disks  :Smile: 

the layout on the disk changed, and fsck werent updated, so fsck corrupts the disk instead of fix ;P

----------

## asimon

Heh, I first read "redeemer" and was instantly reminded on my crazy Unreal Tournament time... I want a redeemer kernel!    :Wink: 

----------

## Redeeman

feel free to download

----------

## federico

I can't emerge the sourcecode

```

altair src # emerge Redeeman-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/Redeeman-sources-2.6.7_rc2-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) patch-2.6.7-rc2.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.7-rc3-mm1.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.7-rc2-Redeeman1.patch.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/Redeeman-sources-2.6.7_rc2-r1/work

 * Applying patch-2.6.7-rc2.patch...                                                                   [ ok ] * Applying 2.6.7-rc3-mm1.patch...

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.                                     [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/Redeeman-sources-2.6.7_rc2-r1/temp/2.6.7-rc3-mm1.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/Redeeman-sources-2.6.7_rc2-r1 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

altair src # 

```

The .err file is too big for this forum...

----------

## Redeeman

this is not in the redeeman-sources patch it goes wrong... its something thats wrong with the 2.6.7-rc2 patch.

dont use the ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## danone

only rename ebuild to rc3 instead of rc2

----------

## Redeeman

omg no! dont take rc3!!!

its changing all time, im experimenting!

----------

## federico

Right, mm sources uses now the rc3 patch file...

>>> Previously fetched file: patch-2.6.7-rc3.bz2 MD5  :Wink: 

>>> Previously fetched file: linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink: 

>>> Previously fetched file: 2.6.7-rc3-mm1.bz2 MD5  :Wink: 

----------

## mirko_3

Could you please explain this fsck problem better? That is, if I emerge reiser4progs 0.5.5, do I still have the problem? Also, does fsck just call fsck.reiser4?

I'm getting a new harddisk soon, and gonna move / to a reiser4 partition, so I need this info..

Thanks a lot

----------

## Redeeman

reiser4progs 0.5.5 is good, you can now fsck again. but please, take 2.6.7-rc3-Redeeman4 or later, its most safe

----------

## mirko_3

Oh, you mean it's also dependant on the reiser4 snapshot in the kernel? That is, with 0.5.4 reiser4progs and latest reiser4 snapshot, there's no problem using fsck?

----------

## Redeeman

you must have a snapshot newer than 14' (in the kernel described above)

plus, reiser4progs 0.5.5

----------

## mirko_3

ok, thanks for clearing things up

----------

